# KnightSwarm: 25 hours of live stream gaming for charity.



## MannDude (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to take a moment to share a neat thing that KnightSwarm is doing. Since 8PM (EST) they've been partaking in a 25 hour long gaming marathon to help raise money for the Children's Miracle Network Hospital. It's been six hours and I see they're still going strong. The goal is to reach $2,000, of which 56% has been raised already ($1,110). I've been put down for $50 and hope others will be willing to donate something too!

Read more and donate here: http://www.extra-life.org/team/knightswarm

Watch them play Final Fantasy XIV Online: A Realm Reborn for another 19 hours here: http://www.twitch.tv/knightswarm


----------



## drmike (Nov 2, 2013)

I am not a gamer, but neat fund raising idea for charity.

Glad to see things like this in the industry.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice idea contributed to it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 2, 2013)

Alright Phillip!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 2, 2013)

Just donated 25 dollars to the cause!  Let's get this going!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 2, 2013)

It appears that the Extra Life website is being DDoSed.

https://www.facebook.com/ExtraLife4Kids/posts/10153411864315335

Really have no idea what type of living being would want to do this!


----------



## MannDude (Nov 2, 2013)

Ivan said:


> It appears that the Extra Life website is being DDoSed.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ExtraLife4Kids/posts/10153411864315335
> 
> Really have no idea what type of living being would want to do this!


Pretty F'ed up.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Nov 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Pretty F'ed up.


Understatement.  People band together and try to do something good, and it gets DDOS'ed.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't even understand a motive for that.

"Ah, I hate sick kids. DDoS a charity site!"

I rank with this at the same level as those who'd steal from a charity collection jar.


----------



## drmike (Nov 2, 2013)

Strange situation.  Needless to say, they should have filtering in place.  

Looks like a single homed Level 3 customer in Cincinnati.  Perhaps time for an architecture review.

Morally awful that the site was a target of digital terrorists considering the nature of it.  

Extra Life is one of their featured users of their donordrive.com platform --> http://www.donordrive.com/work/


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Nov 2, 2013)

While we're on the subject of really awesome ways to raise money for charity, can I throw out that Desert Bus for Hope 7 starts in just a couple weeks?

(www.desertbus.org)

If I had money to toss towards KS, I'd definitely do it!  Been watching extralife for quite a bit today.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 2, 2013)

From my understanding it wasn't Extra Life that was attacked specifically.  If I recall (it was in a reddit post) Extra Life is ran on Level 3's CDN.  Level 3's CDN got hit and Extra Life was part of the collateral damage.


----------



## drmike (Nov 3, 2013)

L3's CDN got tanked?  No kidding?  Link if someone has one... Very interesting.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 3, 2013)

No official words so question what you read but here's what I read.

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1prkdj/extralifeorg_website_experienced_ddos_attack/

Obviously possible misinformation but still something to consider.


----------

